# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > DVD/BD Player & Video >  Επισκευή dvd player Sony

## GREGR

παιδιά έχω ενα DVD PLAYER Sony DVP-NS333 το οποίο πράσφατα με εγκατέλειψε μετά από καταιγίδα ενώ ήταν σε κατάσταση Stand By.Εγώ είμαι ηλεκτρολόγος, αρχικά το πήγα σε ηλεκτρονικό ο οποίος μου είπε να το πετάξω χωρίς να το κοιτάξει γιατί δεν θα συμφέρει η επισκευή του.Κατόπιν το άνοιξα μόνος μου και είδα ότι εκτός της καμμένης ασφάλειας, στην πλευρά του πρωτεύοντος πάνω στην πλακέτα τροφοδοσίας έχει καεί ένα τρανζίστορ (έχει λιώσει τελείως το ένα ποδαράκι).Το εξάρτημα γράφει πάνω Japan,MIP3E3SMY,393L. Έψαξα στη Λάρισα και δεν μπορώ να το βρώ. Αν μπορεί κάποιος να μου πεί από που να το προμηθευτώ θα το εκτιμήσω πολύ. Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## Marconi+

Ρώτα στο κατάστημα του Αντωνη Μανιατη στην Θεσσαλονίκη Τηλ. 2310-325605.  :Wink:

----------


## SakisMS

Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να το βρεις στην ελληνικη αγορά. Είναι ιαπωνική κατασκευή της Panasonic.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

υπάρχει  τιμή 10€.

----------


## GREGR

Νικο ποιός το έχει; Αν είναι στην Λαρισα να έρθω να το πάρω σήμερα.
Αν στο φέρω ολόκληρο θα ρίξεις μια ματιά μήπως έχει και τίποτα άλλο καμμένο;

----------

